# Direction of flow through needle valve



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a Fabco NV and have actually tried it both ways with no difference ... my presonal preference is having pressure come into the bottom and exit out the side ... 

I can't speak of the Clippards as I've never used them ... but I'm guessing it probably doesn't make a difference ... anything that is intended to be directional, or used a certian way, generally will oftend have an arrow or marking indicating such ...


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Clippard valves should have the CO2 coming in the bottom and out the side.

Fabco valves should have the CO2 coming in the bottom and out the side.

Ideal valves should have the CO2 coming into the inlet and out the outlet. The inlet has the hole in the middle and the outlet has the hole on the side.


----------



## ZLewis (Jul 20, 2006)

I actually meant to say I have mine set up so the co2 enters in the bottom and out the side. So it looks like I have mine set up correctly. I still have a question about the Ideal valves on the regulators at sumoregulator.com. They have them set up both ways. Which is correct?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Depends on the model of Ideal valve.

I use the 52-1-12 for my regulator builds and that valve has a bottom to side flow.

Some valves will not work properly if you mess up the flow direction. Since I don't think I have ever reversed a Ideal I can't tell you if it is one of them.


----------



## SuRje1976 (Feb 2, 2006)

I've actually run the needle valve in both orientations on my own rig. There were no performance issues either way. The Ideal holds an incredibly consistent bubble count, flow forward or "backward." Since we were on the topic, I decided to email Ideal to get their take on the issue, and whether or not they felt that running flow into the outlet would affect performance, or cause any damage to the valve itself. They responded right away! 

I was told that they thought there should be no difficulties running their valve with flow in either direction. :thumbsup:


----------



## rufus xavier sarsaparilla (Mar 6, 2008)

sergio, that's good info! thanks for sharing.


----------



## thinBear (Dec 16, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, I was doing a bit reading about this concern

"Some Globe Valve manufacturers advise NOT installing a Globe Valve backwards because in the closed position the higher pressure fluid is on the top (or stem side) of the disc. This has the High pressure fluid (or Gas) against the Packing (around the Stem) and will cause leaks faster/sooner than when installed in the conventional manner."

I think this apply to needle valves as well in general

IdealValve's old web site, which clearly indicate the designed flow direction
52 Series Brass Metering Valves and 54 Series Needle Valves

The effect maybe negligible, but I wouldn't risk it
The NV is a beautiful device (and not cheap,at least for me) I'd rather redesign the fittings to fit the need.


----------

